# Turbo Failure on my CAT 257B... =(



## TL697 (Jan 19, 2008)

I was about to finish clearing 3 parking lots of a new account w/ 1-2" of Ice w/ 2-4" snow on top, when I heard a whining/rattling coming from the engine compartment of my 257B. I opened the engine compartment and it was definitely coming from the turbo area of the motor. By the time I got back in the cab, the whining abruptly stopped and the motor started to sputter and thick black smoke was coming from the exhaust followed by white smoke... I think the bearing in the turbo when south... I only have 375 hours on the machine. WTF? I'll have to take it off tomorrow morning, and hopefully locate the parts that I need.

I was having such a productive day...

=(


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

Sorry to hear about that. You definitely got a lemon because Cat's are incredible machines. Your dealer will stand behind you, I'm sure of it. Good luck getting it fixed.


----------



## TL697 (Jan 19, 2008)

Camden;497529 said:


> Sorry to hear about that. You definitely got a lemon because Cat's are incredible machines. Your dealer will stand behind you, I'm sure of it. Good luck getting it fixed.


Yeah, I hope so... The warranty is expired... BUT, a turbo going w/ less than 400 hrs? That is rediculous. I bought this machine new, and I'm the only owner/operator...

This is the 2nd CAT I've owned in 6 years. The first was a 262 that ran like top, and never had any issues whatsoever.

I don't put 1000's of hard hours on my machines. I work them, but I treat them right...

I'll call CAT in the morning. Keep your fingers crossed...


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

improper turbo cool down...... Fried those bearings!


----------



## TL697 (Jan 19, 2008)

Triple L;497691 said:


> improper turbo cool down...... Fried those bearings!


I doubt it... I always let my machines, trucks, etc cool down for 10 min before shutting them down...

Probably just a factory defect or workmanship.

I'm dropping it off at the dealer, today. They should have me back up and running by Mon. or Tues., and it is being covered under warranty.


----------

